# Viacom buys KOVR Sacramento



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Breaking news:

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/headlines/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000730598


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

That means KOVR will be forced to show Guiding Light. For years, viewers have complained they couldn't watch the show due to KOVR refusing to air it. Now they'll have to.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Preliminary story in Sacramento Bee. KOVR-13 is CBS, while KMAX-31 is UPN. Both are Viacom networks. Go figure.

I wonder if they will continue early-prime of CBS programming.

This will also be the second duopoly in Sacramento as Hearst-Argyle owns KCRA-3 (NBC) and KQCA-58 (WB).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Bits and pieces from Sacramento Bee:

*CBS parent Viacom agrees to buy capital's KOVR*

Viacom Inc., whose properties include the surging CBS network, announced Thursday that it's agreed to purchase KOVR from Baltimore-based Sinclair Broadcast Group. It's a move that's likely to give KOVR a boost in the pitched battle for local news viewers and advertising dollars.

The $285 million deal, pursued by Viacom for at least five years, is subject to federal approval and is expected to close in the first half of 2005.

The purchase may mean a return to standard prime-time programming for KOVR, which currently begins its prime-time schedule at 7 p.m, an hour earlier than the industry norm.

The global media giant already owns and operates Sacramento's UPN affiliate, Channel 31 (KMAX), as well as six radio stations, including KHTK (1140 AM), KSFM (102.5 FM) and KNCI (105.1 FM).

KOVR is one of the crown jewels of the Sacramento broadcasting landscape - a major network TV affiliate with a broad-reaching VHF signal and a notoriously lean news operation that generates strong ratings and considerable ad revenue.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sinclair Press Release
Viacom Press Release


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

When will the Viacom sale be final?? This means that Sacramento viewers can now subscribe to CBS-HD on Directv and Dish since KOVR will be an O&O station.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the Sacramento Bee:

*Viacom move puts local TV folks on edge*

How about some angst in that eggnog?
TV newsies generally spend at least the first week after sweeps unwinding from the ratings-turf war. But while the crucial November ratings period closed Wednesday, employees from the market's top two news operations - Channel 3 (KCRA) and News10 (KXTV) - have been in bah-humbug mode in the days since.

That's because Viacom Inc. announced an agreement last week to buy Channel 13 (KOVR) from Sinclair Broadcast Group for $285 million - a move that's put the competition on edge, as it's certain to give KOVR a boost in the pitched battle for local news viewers and advertising dollars.

And it's likely to be at the expense of either the market's alpha dog, KCRA, or the chase-pack leader, News10 - if not both.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I spent two weeks living in a hotel while my bathroom was being remodeled (no toilet + no shower = me not there  and they got sac stations instead of SF Stations (I'm in Concord). I couldn't believe the drek that passed for news on that station, with the wing-nut sinclair guy yelling at his viewers everynight about how Kerry was the antichrist/etc.

Not to mention the hour of bullcrap Access hollywood and ET block they ran between letterman and kilbourne.

It is certainly great news for many Bay Area HD customers (as well as Sacto) since at least in the north bay you need a KOVR waiver to get CBS-HD even though KPIX is O&O. (or at least you did, my old boss had to do that but I don't know if that's still the case.)


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

MrAkai said:


> I spent two weeks living in a hotel while my bathroom was being remodeled (no toilet + no shower = me not there  and they got sac stations instead of SF Stations (I'm in Concord). I couldn't believe the drek that passed for news on that station, with the wing-nut sinclair guy yelling at his viewers everynight about how Kerry was the antichrist/etc.
> 
> Not to mention the hour of bullcrap Access hollywood and ET block they ran between letterman and kilbourne.
> 
> It is certainly great news for many Bay Area HD customers (as well as Sacto) since at least in the north bay you need a KOVR waiver to get CBS-HD even though KPIX is O&O. (or at least you did, my old boss had to do that but I don't know if that's still the case.)


It will be good on all counts that KOVR is finally a CBS/Viacom owned station. Subscribers can have HD waivers. Guiding Light will return to daytime, the primetime lineup will go back to a consistent 8-11pm every night, and The Late Late Show will follow David Letterman like it is supposed to. Also, they'll dump crappy daytime shows like Maury and Jerry Springer.

It was great for the area when KNTV 11 became NBC and NBC owned because the Bay Area finally had a station carrying all NBC programming. KRON 4 used to alter the schedule a lot and not show all network shows.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Preliminary story in Sacramento Bee. KOVR-13 is CBS, while KMAX-31 is UPN. Both are Viacom networks. Go figure.
> 
> I wonder if they will continue early-prime of CBS programming.
> 
> This will also be the second duopoly in Sacramento as Hearst-Argyle owns KCRA-3 (NBC) and KQCA-58 (WB).


A few years ago KOVR was an ABC affiliate. Then they switched with KXTV which was CBS for years.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MrAkai said:


> I spent two weeks living in a hotel while my bathroom was being remodeled (no toilet + no shower = me not there  and they got sac stations instead of SF Stations (I'm in Concord). I couldn't believe the drek that passed for news on that station, with the wing-nut sinclair guy yelling at his viewers everynight about how Kerry was the antichrist/etc.
> 
> Not to mention the hour of bullcrap Access hollywood and ET block they ran between letterman and kilbourne.
> 
> It is certainly great news for many Bay Area HD customers (as well as Sacto) since at least in the north bay you need a KOVR waiver to get CBS-HD even though KPIX is O&O. (or at least you did, my old boss had to do that but I don't know if that's still the case.)


In the early 50s you could get KOVR with a rooftop antenna in San Lorenzo clear as a bell. But later they must have moved the tower because we couldn't get it any more. Does someone know the original location? I watched Mayor Art on KOVR before Art Finely moved his show to KRON.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> In the early 50s you could get KOVR with a rooftop antenna in San Lorenzo clear as a bell. But later they must have moved the tower because we couldn't get it any more. Does someone know the original location? I watched Mayor Art on KOVR before Art Finely moved his show to KRON.


If you live in the eastern part of the Bay Area can't the Sacramento stations easily be picked up with a good outside antenna?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Link said:


> If you live in the eastern part of the Bay Area can't the Sacramento stations easily be picked up with a good outside antenna?


I get KXTV 10 on a 9 year old 13" Sony with rabbit ears, but it's very snowy and sound waves, so it's not worth it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Sacramento Bee:

*SacTicket // TV/Radio // Media savvy: Channel 13 eager to join news fray*

The upside to Viacom Inc.'s purchase of Channel 13 (KOVR): With the global media giant planning to pump serious cash into the CBS affiliate's news-gathering operation, the fight for revenue-generating news ratings in Sacramento should turn into an all-out brawl.

Anyway, on Monday - three days after Viacom closed on its $285 million deal to acquire KOVR - Allen became a broadcasting double threat: He appeared as always on "Good Day" and then bum-rushed the KOVR news set during a bottom-of-the-hour update.

FULL ARTICLE HERE

From Yahoo/PR Newswire:

*Sinclair Closes on Sale of KOVR-TV in Sacramento*

Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. announced that the sale of its television station, KOVR-TV (CBS 13) in Sacramento, California (19th largest market), to Viacom, Inc. has closed and funded. The station was sold for a cash purchase price of $285.0 million. The after-tax net cash proceeds, estimated at approximately $254.0 million, will initially be used to repay bank debt.

FULL ARTICLE HERE

From Yahoo/PR Newswire:

*Viacom Closes on Purchase of CBS Affiliate KOVR-TV 13 Sacramento*

Viacom has closed on its purchase of CBS Sacramento affiliate KOVR-TV 13 from the Sinclair Broadcast Group, it was announced today by Fred Reynolds, President and Chief Executive Officer, Viacom Television Stations Group. The addition of KOVR to Viacom's existing Sacramento operation -- where it already owns and operates UPN station KMAX - gives the group its tenth multi-station market. The other markets include Los Angeles, Philadelphia, Boston, San Francisco, Dallas, Detroit, Miami, Pittsburgh and West Palm Beach, Fla.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Link said:


> It will be good on all counts that KOVR is finally a CBS/Viacom owned station. Subscribers can have HD waivers. Guiding Light will return to daytime, the primetime lineup will go back to a consistent 8-11pm every night, and The Late Late Show will follow David Letterman like it is supposed to. Also, they'll dump crappy daytime shows like Maury and Jerry Springer.


I hope the first change implemented is primetime lineup back to an 8-11 timeslot. It is so frustrating to not be able to watch a show via OTA HD while the show is playing in SD like all the other local stations. And yes, please dump Maury and Jerry!


----------



## Gm2 (Apr 10, 2005)

Does this mean different programming or what? wil kovr show upn shows?


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Not sure what shows will be broadcast, but if they change their time slot for primetime it would mean for those receiving OTA HD we would be able to watch the show being broadcast in SD also in HD at the same time. Currently their is an hour difference.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Gm2 said:


> Does this mean different programming or what? wil kovr show upn shows?


\
UPN is in the dumpster! KMAX carries UPN.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

dalucca said:


> Not sure what shows will be broadcast, but if they change their time slot for primetime it would mean for those receiving OTA HD we would be able to watch the show being broadcast in SD also in HD at the same time. Currently their is an hour difference.


Hopefully CBS/Viacom will get the primetime lineup back to 8-11pm 7 nights a week and be more consistent for viewers. Also, viewers will be glad to see the return of the CBS soap Guiding Light which has been absent from the market for several years with viewers having to try to pull in KPIX 5 from the Bay Area to see the program.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Sacramento/SacTicket:

*KOVR decides to stick with early prime time*

Sacramento TV viewers, who long have either loved or loathed Channel 13's practice of airing CBS' prime-time lineup an hour early, will either be heartened or disappointed to learn that the station has no plans to shift to a standard 8-to-11 p.m. schedule.

The reason?

Channel 13's 10 p.m. newscast ranks No. 1 in its time period and is inching up on Channel 3's 11 p.m. newscast for nighttime news supremacy.

FULL ARTICLE HERE

Ho boy, time to alter the seasons passes. Right now...

5. Themes/Mystery/Crime & "CSI"
9. Lost
13. VERONICA MARS

Altered to...

5. Lost
6. VERONICA MARS
7. Themes/Mystery/Crime & "CSI"

Damn UPN for moving Veronica to the Wednesday night slot of death. It's UPN's ONLY show worth watching. But remember, a year ago, KOVR was a Sinclair station.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

In another forum it has been reported that KOVR 13 will soon broadcast their HD lineup the same as their SD broadcast; i.e. 7-10 PM. Previously the HD broadcast was shown at 8-10 PM, which played havoc with our HDTivo's.


----------



## blabber (Jun 3, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> In the early 50s you could get KOVR with a rooftop antenna in San Lorenzo clear as a bell. But later they must have moved the tower because we couldn't get it any more. Does someone know the original location? I watched Mayor Art on KOVR before Art Finely moved his show to KRON.


The transmogrifiers are probably on the antenna farm along I-5 at the Sacramento / San Joaquin County border, around Thornton and Walnut Grove with all the others. KOVR originally emanated from on top of their studios in downtown Stockton before they moved the operation to Sacramento years ago. I would imagine the old site probably piped a pretty good signal into the East Bay, skimming along the Delta waterways.

KOVR-13 and KMAX-31 are set soon to consolidate operations in West Sacramento and vacate 31's studios next to Highway 160. They have already had quite a bit of crossover during the news shows.

I must be in the minority here, I like the early prime time. They usually air their best stuff at 7pm, causing me to have less conflicts with other networks starting at 8pm.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, blabber.

According to this thread from our sister board, most of the stations (with the exception of Univision 19 and Pax 29) transmit from Walnut Grove. There is a slight error in the map. Tower A has KTXL transmitting from 2,000 feet up, while KVIE is located at 1,900 feet on the same tower. Where the studio is located, the signal is bounced to their old Garden Highway location, then to the transmitter in Walnut Grove.

I wonder... does KCRA still maintain a backup transmitter at their downtown location?


----------



## blabber (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. Well, KCRA-3 still does have their old tower behind their studios, that they light up with pretty lights during the holidays, which probably houses the link to Walnut Grove, so I would think they still maintain a backup there. 

I used to work in downtown Sac but have moved south, so I don't get up there very often, but I am now within almost paper-airplane flying range of Walnut Grove. :roundandr

!pepsi!


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Are there any Dish Network customers out there that are annoyed that KOVR HD OTA 13.1 does not show any guide data in the EPG? Only 13.2 (the SD channel) has guide data. And whooo wants to watch the SD channel, have it in their favorites/etc.? I mean all other stations out there in Sacto show their guide data on the primary virtual channel. Not a subchannel!!!

Also, regarding the early prime time - the man in charge of KOVR's engineering said verbatim on another forum - and I quote - "the same programming will air at the same times on both the HD and SD sides. Your program guides should be correct when we change over. Letterman airs in HD at 11 PM once we get the new servers on line." Referring to a change over to all brand new automated servers coming very soon.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, the previous owners, Sinclair, didn't invest too much in the station itself. However, Viacom/CBS has stated their intentions of making KOVR the top station in the market and taking the decades-old news crown away from KCRA. I'm not surprised at the huge capital investment in the facilities.


----------

